# في المساء



## جوو الرياض (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*ذات مساء *​ 



*عاشقة وميناء*
*لبست معطف الانتظار *
*وقبعة حمراء*
*بنقوش سومرية*
*وموعد مع الفراق*​ 


*ذات مساء*​ 



*عيون مكتضة آلام *
*مكاحل ترسم الحياة*
*بخطوط وهمية *
*وحلم لقاء*
*بعيد المنال*
*ودمعة تتوارى خلف الجفون *​ 


*ذات مساء*​ 



*رصيف وميناء*
*وجدران رطبة تنز وداع ولوعة وانتظار *
*مقاعد خشب بارد *
*لا مساند*
*جور زمان*
*هجر وغياب*
*لوم وعتاب*
*وساعة حائط تساقطت*
*منها العقارب*​ 


*ذات مساء*​ 



*اسراب حمام للغياب *
*هارب*
*سماء التحفت سحب سوداء*
*وطمر كواكب*​ 


*ذات مساء*​ 



*قلب كالعصفور*
*وراء قضبانِ القفص *
*يحارب*
*رجفة اوصال*
*برد نخر الابدان*
*اقدام غاصت في وحل الانتظار*
*تمرغت تعثرت.. *
*وكبوة محارب *
*وخيبة تجر خيبات *​ 


*ذات مساء*​ 



*انتظار قارب*
*قارب يلاحق قارب*
*قارب مغادر*
*للبعد هارب*
*قارب في الافق البعيد *
*تلاشى كالسراب*
*بين الماء والسحاب *​ 


*ذات مساء*​ 



*ناس تودع وناس تعانق*
*ناس دموعها انهار *
*يبقى الميناء *
*ملتقى حزن وعناء*
*وابقى انا *
*انثى الالم *​ 


*ذات مساء*​ 



*انثى الانتظار *
*كؤوس ملل *
*خاوية تقارع *
*انثى الدموع*
*لا سند ولا جدار*
*هوى الجدار*
*دون حقائب *
*دون امال*
*وامنيات تساقطت*
*على ارصفة الضياع *
*وبلاد العجائب*
*عيون للباب *
*تراقب*​ 


*ذات مساء*​ 



*تعطلت بوصلة الحياة*
*اختلط الليل بالنهار*
*تاهت في لجة البحار *
*ركبت الاهوال*
*بمركب متهالك *
*في العمق البعيد*
*غاب الحبيب وغاب الميناء *
*ويبقى الانتظار*​ 


*ذات مساء*​ 



*حب طاهر افاق *
*اشعل شمعة في كهف مهجور *
*بعود ثقاب*
*صحوة غرام*
*تسرب دفئ في الشريان*
*اعاد للقلب نبضه المفقود*
*بايقاع غريب*
*ربما سمفونية امل *
*وقنديل ضوء ابيض*
*كالحلم *
*كرواية تحكى للصغار*
*في ساعة سمر*
*عن الشاطر حسن*
*والاميرة النائمة*
*وعشق زمان*
*وكان ياما كان *
*حكاية لم تنتهي بعد*
*انتظار وميناء وبقايا امل*
*وحبيب ووطن*
*ويبقى للحلم بقية*

كنتـ هنا ..جو الرياض​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: في المساء*

يسلمووووو جووو


----------



## فتاة الرياض (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: واليوم مالي من الذكرى سوا صورة ..ليته خذاها معاه وراح ياسارة ..*

يعطيك العاااااافيه ع الطرح الراااااااائع جوو موووودتي ,,,,


----------



## جوو الرياض (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: في المساء*

يسلمكم ربي ويعااافيكم

اسعدتني طلتكم ...داااااانه ..وفتااة...هلا فيكم


----------

